# Surrogacy in Czech Republic?



## mdavis (Feb 2, 2009)

Hello.  I have been trying ivf with donor eggs in Czech Republic.  As this is where we have been getting donor eggs, I was wondering if anyone has had experience with using a surrogate there?  I am American, and the cost of an American surrogate would be prohibitive for us.  Thank you.


----------



## aleta (Apr 16, 2010)

well, I didn't even know that surrogacy was allowed in Czech republic... Are you sure it is?


----------

